# Questions about residence permit for Germany



## Ynor (Sep 2, 2015)

Hello everyone,
I am from Turkey with civil registration to a German citizen living in Germany. I got married with her in Denmark when i was on schengen visa for visiting friend/relative intentions. 

I want to join and live with her in Germany. Here are my questions;

*1. Is it possible for me to apply to residence permission/family reunion while i'm in Germany on schengen visa? *

- If so, what may be the outcome of it and how long may it take approximately?
- Can this be done without me having to return to Turkey or do i have to apply for this in my home country? (Which may be troublesome to do so since Turkey isn't that gay friendly)

P.S.: I already have my a1 German language certificate and all the other necessary documents for application (such as birth certificate, passport, international civil partnership document, Criminal Record Check [Certificate of Good Conduct] etc. all apostilled and in German) 

Please help, Thanks in advance!


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

Ynor said:


> Hello everyone,
> I am from Turkey with civil registration to a German citizen living in Germany. I got married with her in Denmark when i was on schengen visa for visiting friend/relative intentions.
> 
> I want to join and live with her in Germany. Here are my questions;
> ...


It's generally possible, some individual case workers may grumble about the lack of family reunion visa but it should in the end not prevent you from getting a permit.

Just make an appointment at the local Ausländerbehörde - have your partner add you to his health insurance and don't forget to register your residence before!

If they still do stickers for spouse permits then it should be granted on the spot, if they have moved to biometric cards, then it should take 3-4 weeks. I don't know whether the current strain on administrative resources in Germany due to the refugee crisis may cause processing times to be longer.


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

No matter where and how you apply for it, an application for a family reunion visa is processed by the relevant authorities (Ausländeramt) of the town you want to take residence in. So you may inquire (and possibly apply) there during your visit on Schengen visa.
They can also tell you whether you need to leave the country to switch from Schengen to family visa. But since such applications often take longer than three months to process, it might be necessary in any case.


----------



## Ynor (Sep 2, 2015)

Thanks for replies.



ALKB said:


> Just make an appointment at the local Ausländerbehörde - have your partner add you to his health insurance and don't forget to register your residence before!


What do you exactly mean by residence registry?

And what happens if during this process my schengen visa runs out, is it possible that they may extend/stay longer for it or do i have to go to Turkey?


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

Ynor said:


> Thanks for replies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You need to go to the local Meldebehörde (Bürgeramt, Rathaus = town hall, whichever it is where you are) and register yourself at your partner's address. You then need to get an Anmeldebescheinigung (registration certificate) that shows both of your names residing at the same address. 

It would be good to get another certificate just with your name because this will be your official proof of address that you will have to carry together with your passport for ID purposes.

The registration just takes a few minutes, you might have to make an appointment or just show up and wait however long it takes to be seen.

How long do you have left on your visa? You normally can't extend a tourist visa, better to apply before the visa expires, you don't want that complication.


----------



## Ynor (Sep 2, 2015)

ALKB said:


> You need to go to the local Meldebehörde (Bürgeramt, Rathaus = town hall, whichever it is where you are) and register yourself at your partner's address. You then need to get an Anmeldebescheinigung (registration certificate) that shows both of your names residing at the same address.
> 
> It would be good to get another certificate just with your name because this will be your official proof of address that you will have to carry together with your passport for ID purposes.
> 
> ...


I got like 50 days left on it, if this process takes longer than that, will it be problem that i'll be in Turkey? Another thing is, can my partner add me to her health insurance or do i have to get a new one? and how long and how much does insurance stuff usually take?


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

Ynor said:


> I got like 50 days left on it, if this process takes longer than that, will it be problem that i'll be in Turkey? Another thing is, can my partner add me to her health insurance or do i have to get a new one? and how long and how much does insurance stuff usually take?


Start now, it should not take that long.

Make an appointment at the Ausländerbehörde and the Bürgeramt now.

Your partner should contact her health insurance and ask them to send her the forms for adding spouses, shouldn't take long and as long as you don't have income, it's free. Ask the insurance company to send a membership certificate.

If the appointments are far off, consider showing up early before the Meldeamt opens and take a number.

My husband and I married in Denmark while he was on a regular Schengen visa, we started getting paperwork together right away and two or three weeks later he had his permit.

I don't see why the authorities would create Problems for you, especially since you already have you language certificate.

Is your partner in employment?


----------



## Ynor (Sep 2, 2015)

Thank you ALKB for all your interest and help. 
We will do that, hopefully it goes well and doesn't take as much long. No my partner is currently looking for job, and in my case since my German is not fluent enough i am not going to be able to get a job either, but her whole family is also supporting us financially.


----------

